# Bought a Comandante c40 mk3, feel guilty should I return and get a knock aergrind



## Jonny2shots (Jun 23, 2018)

My Rhino grinder handle died this week and has stopped grinding as well too.

Time for an update I thought. I love my electric Sage Smart Grinder Pro and the grind is great and definitely brought out more flavours than my rhino which in comparison was very poor.

So I had a moment of madness and ordered a Comandante c40 MK3 in zebra livery.

It's come today and it looks super sexy. But it's larger than I thought and certainly heavier than I expected. Zero rub on burrs and definitely zero wobble.

Im feeling a bit guilty at the price and can see an aergrind in stock and is about 50% less cost than the C40. I wouldt consider the field 2 as the price difference isn't large enough for me to send the Comandante back.

The downside of the aergrind for me would be 25g capacity when making a brew with 30g of coffee.

The grinder is mainly for my kalita wave and aero press as I use my sage smart grinder for espresso.

Anyone think i should send the Comandante back and eat an aergrind. Getting Both isn't an option. As I wouldn't get that through house finances LOL.

I'm just trying to convince myself that the Comandante is worth the 50% extra cost over the aergrind.

Would i I regret going to the aergrind?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you want to keep it, keep it, why ask us?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum









If you can afford it, like the grinder, and don't mind it being a little larger - then keep it, would be my opinion!


----------



## Jonny2shots (Jun 23, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the grind quality better? It's hard to say from what I've searched and have read.

Before I start grinding with it just checking it's defintely worth it over the aergrind.


----------



## Jonny2shots (Jun 23, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the welcome too. My first post here but I've been into coffee for a few years now and just looking to up my game further.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jonny2shots said:


> Is the grind quality better? It's hard to say from what I've searched and have read.
> 
> Before I start grinding with it just checking it's defintely worth it over the aergrind.


I can't say. I would try a forum search for what others think to the grinder.


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

For pourover it should be better in (grind) quality than an Aergrind. It has burrs specifically designed for pourover and as you said no burr run nor wobble.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've got both and if I had to choose it would be to keep the Comandante - it's built to last, is lovely to use and gets through quantities of beans in no time.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Aergrind won't hold your dose so I'd have though that would count it out.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Jonny2shots said:


> My Rhino grinder handle died this week and has stopped grinding as well too.
> 
> Time for an update I thought. I love my electric Sage Smart Grinder Pro and the grind is great and definitely brought out more flavours than my rhino which in comparison was very poor.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome

I have a feldgrind and think it's great. But I've also used a friend's commandante and was also properly impressed. I'm sure it's going to be better than an aergrind - unless you bought it to go backpacking and size and weight is an issue.

If I were you I'd stop stressing. Keep the box, instructions and packing somewhere safe, enjoy using it, enjoy your coffee and look after the grinder. If in 6 months you decide to sell it you'll have little to no problem shifting it on here for what you paid minus £20-£30. So effectively we rent these items for the cost of depreciation. And while they are with us they bring us huge pleasure. £30 is the equivalent of 11 lattes from Costa, a bottle of malt, an Indian takeaway or 5 bottles of very average wine.

Use it, enjoy it, share your new found knowledge by writing about your experience of it on here. Pay it forward. Never feel guilty - except if you buy Costa lattes.


----------



## Jonny2shots (Jun 23, 2018)

salty said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> I have a feldgrind and think it's great. But I've also used a friend's commandante and was also properly impressed. I'm sure it's going to be better than an aergrind - unless you bought it to go backpacking and size and weight is an issue.
> 
> ...


never buy a Costa or any coffee chain. They are all disgusting. If it's not a speciality shop I just drink water or beer LOL.

Thanks for all all the feedback. I'm going to keep it. If I start to travel more I might end up adding an aergrind. 

interestingly comandante have just release a new a new axle and red clix to get much finer adjustment for espresso and dialling in a bit more finely. Looks interesting!

i will come back and let you know how I get on. I can feel I'm going to be smashing the bag of Ethiopian natural I have sitting in the kitchen tomorrow.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Also have both and the comandante is definitely built better in my opinion. Zero wobble, whereas my aergrind has developed a slight one. No upgrades required to get it to grind for espresso. Can easily choke the LR when a few clicks from 0. Aergrind is permanently set to aeropress setting and is great for traveling.


----------



## Jonny2shots (Jun 23, 2018)

christos_geo said:


> Also have both and the comandante is definitely built better in my opinion. Zero wobble, whereas my aergrind has developed a slight one. No upgrades required to get it to grind for espresso. Can easily choke the LR when a few clicks from 0. Aergrind is permanently set to aeropress setting and is great for traveling.


i can see me getting the aergrind as well further down line.

Would it it be rude to go into costa or somewhere else comparably rubbish and ask for an hot water whilst grinding and then brew with an aero press LOL ;-)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Slightly.


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Jonny2shots said:


> i can see me getting the aergrind as well further down line.
> 
> Would it it be rude to go into costa or somewhere else comparably rubbish and ask for an hot water whilst grinding and then brew with an aero press LOL ;-)


Nah, wouldn't be rude, this would be EPIC!

Would have to buy something tho


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I think Costa would welcome it. In the same way, I have often taken my own food to a restaurant and asked if they minded if I used their kitchen to cook it - and I haven't been refused yet.


----------



## Jonny2shots (Jun 23, 2018)

iulianato said:


> Nah, wouldn't be rude, this would be EPIC!
> 
> Would have to buy something tho





Phil104 said:


> I think Costa would welcome it. In the same way, I have often taken my own food to a restaurant and asked if they minded if I used their kitchen to cook it - and I haven't been refused yet.


Ha ha, could you imagine.

Could always take the hot water and brew outside away from the shop.


----------



## Jonny2shots (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Jonny2shots (Jun 23, 2018)

Still dialling in but even the over extracted coffee is smoother than the rhinowares grinder


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Jonny2shots said:


> Still dialling in but even the over extracted coffee is smoother than the rhinowares grinder


Over extracted and smooth; not a word pairing usually heard that is it?


----------



## Jonny2shots (Jun 23, 2018)

Syenitic said:


> Over extracted and smooth; not a word pairing usually heard that is it?


Its not majorly over extracted and it's hard to describe really. Coffee wasn't zingy with all the tasteing notes and big blueberry coming through.

I know where to go with sage electric grinder but think it has some more fines. Think the rhino grinder was giving me sour and bitter where this is just on the lighter side of bitter. Bit of a learning curve but I reckon a couple more brews and I will be dialled in much closer to get that tongue tingling zesty flavour 

really happy with the grinder. It screams quality.


----------



## autoexec (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm so late for this thread but had to chime in as I own both and use them often. Aergrind has an advantage when it comes with espresso as you can really dial in your desired shot times because of the stepless adjustment. However, if you don't plan on grinding for espresso, the C40 really has an incredible grind size distribution that can be discerned in the cup especially for pourovers versus the Aergrind. You can really tell the superior grind quality with the sidewalls being cleaner. Their proprietary burr geometry really works well as it produces even lesser fines than the madly aligned Kinu M47! Not only the geometry but the material is also special that it is very easy to clean. I'd say a C40 NitroBlade is well worth the extra bucks if you don't plan to use it on espresso.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

autoexec said:


> I'm so late for this thread but had to chime in as I own both and use them often. Aergrind has an advantage when it comes with espresso as you can really dial in your desired shot times because of the stepless adjustment. However, if you don't plan on grinding for espresso, the C40 really has an incredible grind size distribution that can be discerned in the cup especially for pourovers versus the Aergrind. You can really tell the superior grind quality with the sidewalls being cleaner. Their proprietary burr geometry really works well as it produces even lesser fines than the madly aligned Kinu M47! Not only the geometry but the material is also special that it is very easy to clean. I'd say a C40 NitroBlade is well worth the extra bucks if you don't plan to use it on espresso.


I don't doubt the C40 is a well made grinder, but the words "really has an incredible grind size distribution that can be discerned in the cup" has me curious...seems to be a lot of ad-speak in there?


----------



## horshamcoffee (Jan 25, 2013)

We sell the C40 on our website. I personally have only used it once to test it out and to see what all the fuss is about. Most of the brewing we do at our roastery is via an EK43. The C40 is probably the closest I've seen to EK grind quality at anything under £1000. They really are great grinders!


----------



## Jonny2shots (Jun 23, 2018)

horshamcoffee said:


> We sell the C40 on our website. I personally have only used it once to test it out and to see what all the fuss is about. Most of the brewing we do at our roastery is via an EK43. The C40 is probably the closest I've seen to EK grind quality at anything under £1000. They really are great grinders!


I feel as though I should provide an update for everyone. Once I got over the outlay, I have to say I am super impressed with the grinder. the consistency remains to impress and my pour overs are superb with this grinder. My electric sage smart pro grinder does not give me the amount of sweetness and juicyness that this grinder gives me.

I havent even considered buying another grinder since getting ove rthe shock, maybe an aergrind might tempt me for travelling ;-)


----------

